# Mea culpa



## Outsider

Marg-Strati said:


> Also, "mea culpa" I think I have found, means, "it is my fault".  Or, is it "forgive me"?
> Can anyone help with these two: until death does part our souls; and forgive me?


It literally means "my fault", which of course can be interpreted as "Forgive me" in the proper context. 

Welcome to the forum, and my condolences for your loss.


----------



## Cagey

"Forgive me" might be translated as:

Da mihi veniam.  "Give [grant] me pardon/ forgiveness."

Ignoscas mihi quaeso. "I ask that you forgive me (=overlook my faults)."

Ignosce mihi. "Forgive me."

These are used in all registers, including prayers. 

(I am sorry for your great loss.)


----------



## Marg-Strati

Thank you so much, Outsider and Cagey, not only for the latin usage, but for your concern.  My husband and I didn't have the usual type of marriage - we were opposite poles on almost everything, except religion and politics.  He tried to be controlling and I fought it for 35 years, but had I stopped fighting it, and given in, he would have realized too late, that he wouldn't and didn't want a wall flower for a friend, love and wife - and perhaps that is what made our marriage so good, even through some very tragic events, up to and including his selfless action to stop his pain and suffering, which, as terrible as that event was, I understood, as would most military wives.  So, the mea culpa, I feel is an appropriate emotion for me: out of an overriding concern for me, for which he should not really have been so selfless, because I was suffering FOR him and WITH him, and now WITHOUT HIM.  So, it is the same, but I would prefer that he would have let God take care of him, as His hands are the hands that ultimately, take care of us all.  I am without him, and my life will never be the same; so it is my fault that I married such a beautiful soul, even if a hard-headed Greek.  I tend to be "wordy" because I type so fast (120 wpm), so forgive my "book" response.  I thank you so much for your help!
Margaret


----------



## clara mente

The term _mea culpa _is usually in reference to it's usage in the _Confiteor_ of the Mass. Here it is used in the ablative as a noun of manner/ means, thus the meaning "by / through my fault.


----------



## Outsider

Marg-Strati said:


> So, the mea culpa, I feel is an appropriate emotion for me: out of an overriding concern for me, for which he should not really have been so selfless, because I was suffering FOR him and WITH him, and now WITHOUT HIM.  So, it is the same, but I would prefer that he would have let God take care of him, as His hands are the hands that ultimately, take care of us all.  I am without him, and my life will never be the same; so it is my fault that I married such a beautiful soul, even if a hard-headed Greek.


Marg, if you allow me a personal opinion, I don't agree that _mea culpa_ is an appropriate way to say goodbye to your husband. His departure was not your fault. You were there by his side all these years, through difficult hardship. Many people would not have been so strong. You did all that was within your reach. I hope you will find more peaceful words to bid him farewell. You both deserve them.
Just my opinion.

(As Clara Mente wrote above, the phrase _mea culpa_ is well known as part of the Catholic lithurgy. It's said in the part of mass where the faithful confess that they have sinned.)


----------



## wonderment

Cagey said:


> "Forgive me" might be translated as: Da mihi veniam.  "Give [grant] me pardon/ forgiveness."



_Veniam_ is a word rich in meaning. In addition to forgiveness, pardon and forbearance, _veniam_ is also kindness, favor, mercy and grace.

Dear Marg, your request reminds me of a beautiful Ash tree I once saw. Beneath it a memorial plaque reads: _Tamquam haec sit nostri medicina doloris_ (Latin for: As if this were a remedy for our grief; adapted from Vergil Ecl. 10.60) I wish you peace and the grace of relief...


----------



## Outsider

That's a lovely suggestion, Wonderment!


----------

